# core2quad q6600 (s.775) inkl sli mainboard, wakühler und 4gb ddr2 ram



## Fraggerick (11. Februar 2012)

*core2quad q6600 (s.775) inkl sli mainboard, wakühler und 4gb ddr2 ram*

Moinsen 

Bevor ich es auf ebay kloppe (wohl morgen mittag/abend) geb ich euch die chance 

zum verkauf stehen:

ein* intel core2quad q6600 mit 2,4ghz und 4 kernen für den sockel 775*. Der gute ist im g0-stepping. Der geneigt leser weis, was das bedeutet. desswegen spar ich mir auch lügen wie "die cpu wurde nie übertaktet".

sie läuft 100% stabil @3,2 ghz. war bei mir allerdings IMMER wassergekühlt, und NIE wärmer als 50grad. die meiste Zeit (also etwa 90% ) lief sie allerdings auf 2,4ghz, mehr leistung brauchte ich eigentlich nie. (nur für bf3 in ultra reichts dann nicht, desswegen lief er da dann auch mit 3,2ghz)

passend dazu ein *MSI P7N SLI Diamond*. Das board bietet SLI dank NVIDIA® nForce 780i SLI+570i SLI. 
hat leider eine* kleine macke*: manchmal bootet der pc nicht. die lüfter laufen, der rest ist tot. ich habs auf das mainboard eingrenzen können. ich vermute das die biosbatterie leer ist.
mein rechner hängt an einer steckdosenleiste, die nachts aus ist. wenn ich dann nach der nacht den rechner an mache, kann es sein das er eigenartige dinge im bios stehen hat, und dann nicht bootet. wenn man den rechner dann aus und wieder an macht, bootet er, sagt aber das man bitte mit f2 die failsafe bios einstellungen laden soll. wenn man das macht, läuft der rechner wieder wie eine eins...
das ganze lässt sich nicht wirklich repoduzieren, meistens bootet er problemlos.

da ich die batterie aber nur online bekomme und bissher nicht bereit war für diesen ein-euro artikel ein mehrfaches an porto zu zahlen, habe ich mit dem manko gelebt, das ich alle paar tage-wochen den rechner nochmal aus und an schalten muss.

passend dazu gibt es *2 mal 2gb ram. 800mhz ddr2 von GEIL* aus der black dargon serie. oder so... schwarz mit goldenem drachen drauf, der rote leds als augen hat...


das ganze paket wird gekrönt von einem *wasserkühler*. kupfer+plexi. müsste von EK sein, ist ein düsenkühler. auf wunsch könnt ihr auch günstig einen 120er radiator dazu erwerben.

wenn ihr das komplettpaket kauft, dann lass ich alles wie es ist und verschicke es zusammengebaut. (also, kühler und cpu, ram mach ich raus.)

oben drauf gibts noch en *600w netzteil von ocz* (was läuft aber mal ausgesaugt werden müsste und wo die spuhlen fiepen. wer sich auskennt fixt das ganze mit heißkleber)
*
ich werf jetzt einfach mal 150€ in den raum für cpu, ram, mobo, wakühler und netzteil. verhandeln könnt ihr gerne ,verschenken werd ich nix.*


----------



## Fraggerick (12. Februar 2012)

24 stunden, 60 hits und kein kommentar später: ich mach mal das ebay angebot fertig...


----------



## Fraggerick (13. Februar 2012)

eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen
eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst�cke, Sportartikel und mehr � alles zu g�nstigen Preisen


----------

